# FS: Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 Lighting Fixture (24 Inch) - SOLD



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Brand New In Box

*Features:* 
•	4-T5 High Output 24W Lamps included-two 10,000k daylight & two actinic
•	Directional LED moonlights
•	Separate power cords for individual control of daylight, actinic and LEDs
•	Quick disconnect ballasts and cooling fan
•	Adjustable mounting brackets included
•	Powder-coated aluminum housing and acrylic splash guard
•	Dimensions: 24" X 9.5" X 2.5" high (4.75" high w/ mounting brackets)

*Retail Price:* $290 ($260 + tax)

*Asking Price:* $150


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Sean.G (Oct 10, 2011)

a buddy was trying to sell one of these with 4 other bulbs, for 170 a month or 2 ago...


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you buy it? That's an awesome deal.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Sean.G (Oct 10, 2011)

noi didnt end up buying it... they have t5 ho set ups online for like 100 bucks... i didnt go through with that yet, i will just in the process of moving


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sean.G said:


> noi didnt end up buying it... they have t5 ho set ups online for like 100 bucks... i didnt go through with that yet, i will just in the process of moving


wrong thread?


----------



## Sean.G (Oct 10, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> Did you buy it? That's an awesome deal.


nope, right thread...


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

hey, not being rude but these lights are $233.97 @ marine and reef taxes included free shipping and 209.99$ + tax at lfs. maybe u will sell if u decrease it a bit... just saying


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm debating if I should just use it instead of selling it as a loss.



canadianbudz604 said:


> hey, not being rude but these lights are $233.97 @ marine and reef taxes included free shipping and 209.99$ + tax at lfs. maybe u will sell if u decrease it a bit... just saying


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

would you do trades for something? if so like what


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello,
Sorry, I just want to sell this item off for now. I don't need anything else at the moment.



canadianbudz604 said:


> would you do trades for something? if so like what


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Paigee (May 27, 2011)

Wow this is tempting. I just got new LED par 30 bulbs 6 months ago, or this would have been perfect for my 20L


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I have purchased four Ho T5 lights from Catalina Aquarium and their pretty good as well.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

You should checkout the Leds at Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

must resist..
Where did you buy it from btw?


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

pending pick up


----------

